# Ferret Kit Whining?



## Aloobah (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there everyone. I have two older female ferrets one being one year old and they other (her mother) being around three. Yesterday I went to pick up my new hob kit. Now I have good experience with adult ferrets, but this is my first ever kit and I'm worried I'm doing something wrong. The lady I got him from said that the kits are 7 weeks old, I'm not sure if perhaps this is too young? The problem is that since I brought him back yesterday he's been whining A LOT. He wasn't whining when I went to see him and he didn't whine in the car on the way home. As soon as we got home he started to whine and the only time he stops is when he's eating, sleeping, drinking or playing. I was just wondering if there's a reason why he's whining and if there's something I can do to make him feel better. He's definitely not in pain because he doesn't whine all the time. He's in my room with my girls and they just mother him, they haven't been rough with him at all. He doesn't seem to whine when no one is in the room, but will whine as soon as anyone goes in my room. He has obviously been handled because he isn't distressed when you handle him. I'm a bit confused as to what's wrong and if I'm doing something wrong. He's not alone and he has access to fresh food and water as well as lots of toys and a warm place to sleep. I imagine that he is obviously missing his family. Would going back and getting one of his siblings help with the whining at all? Has anyone else experienced this before?


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

Last time I bought kits they whined for a day or two it does pass though, they were also 7 weeks old. I bred a small litter this year and I think Ill keep them with the mother until 8 weeks minimum.


----------



## ferret lady (Aug 2, 2011)

It is best for the kits to remain with their dam and siblings until they are at least 10 weeks old before rehoming them. I don't allow my kits to go to their new homes until they're 12 weeks old.


----------



## Rico (Sep 29, 2010)

ferret lady said:


> It is best for the kits to remain with their dam and siblings until they are at least 10 weeks old before rehoming them. I don't allow my kits to go to their new homes until they're 12 weeks old.


I only rehomed 2 of the litter which went a few days after 8 weeks and they were fine.


----------

